# Come pagare meno Mac, iPhone, iPad e risparmiare. Apple Edu



## admin (11 Aprile 2015)

Come far pere comprare spendendo meno, e risparmiando, i prodotti tecnologici della Apple tra i quali Mac, Macbook Pro, Macbook Air, iPad, iPhone e altro?

Un modo, per risparmiare qualcosa, c'è. Basta collegarsi allo store educational sul sito della Apple (dedicato agli studenti ed agli insegnanti) lo trovate qui -) store.apple.com/it-edu

Dopodichè basterà selezionare il prodotto che si vuole acquistare e, subito, si noterà che il prezzo è inferiore a quello dell'Apple Store classico.

Qualche esempio attuale:

Macbook Pro Retina: 1.499,00 euro sullo store classico ; sullo store educational, invece, lo stesso prodotto è venduto a 1.409,00. Ben 90 euro in meno.

Generalmente, in fase di acquisto, sull'App Store Edu non vengono chiesti nè numeri di matricola nè tesserini di iscrizione all'università. E' tutto molto "easy". 

Come acquistare dall'Apple Store Edu?

Il procedimento è il medesimo dell'Apple Store classico: per acquistare basta mettere il prodotto che si desidera nel carrello e pagare con la propria carta di credito o debito. Anche a rate. Per i tempi di spedizione (a meno che non si scelgano configurazioni particolari) la Apple è sempre una garanzia. Il vostro nuovo acquisto vi arriverà a casa nell'arco di 24-48 ore. 

Quali sono le differenze tra l'Apple Store classico e quello Edu? Nessuna per quanto riguarda prodotti e spedizioni. Cambiano solo i prezzi, più bassi nell'Edu.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come far pere comprare spendendo meno, e risparmiando, i prodotti tecnologici della Apple tra i quali Mac, Macbook Pro, Macbook Air, iPad, iPhone e altro?
> 
> Un modo, per risparmiare qualcosa, c'è. Basta collegarsi allo store educational sul sito della Apple (dedicato agli studenti ed agli insegnanti) lo trovate qui -) store.apple.com/it-edu
> 
> ...



Sto pensando di prendermi un iPad Air (1 o 2) wifi+cellular ma nuovo costa ancora troppo, almeno in Italia (siti stranieri che fanno offerte clamorose non ne conosco). Male che va lo prendo usato.


----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

90 euro, sai che risparmio. Se vai a comprare i prodotti apple, vuol dire che disponi di un grosso budget. 90 euro non cambiano niente. Diverso sarebbe già risparmiare 200-300 euro.


----------

